# 10 Pound Challenge - January 2020



## MoonRiver

Weigh in every Monday. Post how you are doing. Ask questions. Help motivate each other. Post the type of diet you are following. Are you also exercising?

Something I just started doing which so far has really helped is to ask myself this question - Is this in my best interest? Kind of formal, but it works for me. You could change it to something like "Is this something I should be eating?" or "Is this the right portion size?". I've never really understood mindfulness before, but I think that is what this is. It helps me make better decisions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Ok. Will try to jump start the loss between now and Monday.


----------



## Cabin Fever

It's almost impossible for me to lose weight anymore. I've already lost 80 pounds, but I would like to lose 20 more which would give me a BMI of 25. 

Besides eating WFPB, we've been doing intermittent fasting (going about 16 hours without eating). I may try 24 hour fasting a time or two a week (eating only one meal a day at approximately the same time each day).


----------



## VICKI1

do most of you weigh just 1 time a week? And do you think its a good idea to take measurements too?


----------



## 101pigs

VICKI1 said:


> do most of you weigh just 1 time a week? And do you think its a good idea to take measurements too?


Only time i weigh is when the nurse weighs me about every 3-4 mos. at the doctors office. My weight stays about what it should be. I do eat a bit less then i use to. I don't work as much either. 3 good meals a day. A few snacks after 8pm.  till 12 midnight. 
I really enjoy meat and potato,s at night. Bacon and eggs in the morning. Mostly a bowel of soup at noon.


----------



## MoonRiver

Cabin Fever said:


> It's almost impossible for me to lose weight anymore. I've already lost 80 pounds, but I would like to lose 20 more which would give me a BMI of 25.
> 
> Besides eating WFPB, we've been doing intermittent fasting (going about 16 hours without eating). I may try 24 hour fasting a time or two a week (eating only one meal a day at approximately the same time each day).


I find it extremely hard to do 24 hour or 48 hour fasts. When I was eating a keto diet, it was easy. I guess the carbs make us feel hungry more frequently which can make it hard to start.

If you can fast from about 6 pm through the next day until breakfast the next morning, you will probably lose at least 2 pounds. Of course you will gain at least half of it back the next day, but if you can do every other day fasting for a few weeks, I bet you could easily lose 10-12 lbs.

What works for me when I stick to it is max 800 calories a day. To your body, this works a lot like fasting and I find it much easier. I do it with baked potatoes and vegetables.


----------



## Terri

The holidays are over, and now it is time for me to lose 10 pounds. This will take time, but the holidays ARE over and it is time to attend to my diet again. 

So far today I have had 3 strips of bacon at 83 calories each and 5 Ritz crackers, and that was spread over my breakfast AND my lunch. I figure the fat will give me a long, slow burn so that I do not have to eat very often. 

I have not decided on tonight's meal, but I am thinking skinless chicken with spices, one tortilla, and salad. 

Because my health is worth the effort


----------



## VICKI1

I weighed this morning and was down 3 lbs. Its a start!! I've stayed off sweets and try to eat a good breakfast each morning instead of waiting till I got hungry and eat "whatever" at work. Downside.. I broke a piece out of a tooth this morning eating bacon. Ready for another week. Lets all stay on track!!


----------



## MoonRiver

Shortly after I had my aortic valve replaced in September, my weight was down to 218. Around the beginning of October, I was suddenly hungry all the time. That lasted for a couple of months, and I gained about 15 lbs. Then in December I gained another 10, all the way up to 243, a 25 lb weight gain in 3 months.

I think it is related to the anti-coagulant medication I am on. I'm guessing the daily aspirin and anti-coagulant caused at a minimum stomach lining irritation and possible bleeding. I think the sensation it caused seemed to my brain to be hunger. It has not completely resolved, but is manageable. I have also come across several people on the internet asking if Plavix causes weight gain. It is not listed as a side effect, but when several people experience weight gain, something is going on. All I know is that something is making it extremely difficult to lose weight.

For the last couple of months I tried blaming the medication, but that didn't seem to help. I also tried to blame it on winter with the shorter days and less activity I was getting. That didn't help either.

So I'm ready to grind it out. For now I will still be plant based, whole foods. One change I made is to try to have a cruciferous vegetable every day. I like them, so no excuse for not having them daily.

I just ordered a book that might change my diet. It is supposedly the best researched book on autoimmune disease and diet. I feel like I have figured out about 90% of the reasons I have been sick my entire adult life and hope this might help me identify the last 10%. So I likely will be changing my diet based on information from this book.

I lost almost 5 lbs last week, but it was a major struggle to lose it. I'm hoping to lose 18 lbs in the next 5 weeks, but will take whatever I can get as long as I lose something.

Good luck everyone. Be mindful of everything you eat. Keep asking yourself questions like is this something that is good for me, is this the right portion size, am I really hungry or am I bored, is there something else I could eat that might be better for me.


----------



## Terri

I did moderately well until bedtime when I knew that hunger would not let me sleep, So, I had a bedtime snack. Still, I am pretty sure that I ate less than my maintenance calories

Today is a "rest" day for me, as I have eaten lightly for the last 2 days. So, today I will try to eat no more than 1600 calories and tomorrow I will shoot for 1100 again


----------



## hiddensprings

I'm game although I do not weigh myself. I go more by how my close fits and when I can go out and buy new jeans because the ones I'm wearing are too big. I've lost 40 pounds in the last year (per my doctor) and think another 10 would be awesome. I do watch what I eat but don't do any fasting or cut my calories down too low. I don't eat out, don't eat pre-packed or pre-prepared foods and have cut out a bunch of what I consider junk. I do walk/snowshoe/hike 4 miles a day (some times more if I am really feeling like it). I could probably loose the last 10 pounds if I could give up my one Dr Pepper a day.....but gosh, I think I'm addicted. Suggestions?


----------



## Terri

I have been back on a diet for 4 days now, and so far I have lost the half pound that I gained during the Holidays. Well it took me longer than 4 days to gain the 10 pounds that I intend to drop for this challenge, and so it will take me longer than a few days to loose the 10 pounds. 

Onward HO!


----------



## MoonRiver

Terri said:


> I have been back on a diet for 4 days now, and so far I have lost the half pound that I gained during the Holidays. Well it took me longer than 4 days to gain the 10 pounds that I intend to drop for this challenge, and so it will take me longer than a few days to loose the 10 pounds.
> 
> Onward HO!


Way to go Terri. That's 5%!


----------



## Terri

MoonRiver said:


> Way to go Terri. That's 5%!


I never thought of it that way!


----------



## MoonRiver

Terri said:


> I never thought of it that way!


It sounds like more that way!


----------



## MoonRiver

I bought a diet program from a genetics company that recommends foods to eat and foods to avoid based on your genetic makeup. It came out exactly as I had figured out a few years back by using my genetic info. This is the summary I received:

*Five food rules:*

Eat a low fat diet that excludes oil and most saturated fat
Pay attention to the freshness of food. Avoid foods that are highest in histamine like aged cheese and meat as well as beer and wine
Get most of your calories from complex carbohydrates
Whole plant foods are your best protein source
Consider a light weight training regimen and a post meal walk for 20 minutes
On my own I learned I had to restrict saturated fat to 10g/day max and eat mainly a whole foods/plant based diet with occasional chicken or seafood. I guess I could have saved my money, although it wasn't terribly expensive. The histamine part is something I suspected as it was the one thing that explained a sudden sensitivity to shrimp (only happened twice).

I also found this on their web site that describes Villager, which is what they classified me as:

Each Villager will find their own balance, but a template of 5-6 Vegan days a week, with some fish, and possibly poultry, mixed in on occasion will be a recipe for success for many in this group.​


----------



## Terri

MoonRiver said:


> It sounds like more that way!


It does indeed!

Moon River, I have suspected that genetic make up would help to determine a person's ideal diet, because you would think that a person's ancestor eating certain foods would help their descendants metabolisms deal with those foods. After all, back in Medieval times if a person could not eat the food they died, and if they could eat the food but it made them sick then they would not raise many children. So, most of us are descended from people who did well on the kind of foods that were available in that part of the world.


----------



## MoonRiver

Terri said:


> It does indeed!
> 
> Moon River, I have suspected that genetic make up would help to determine a person's ideal diet, because you would think that a person's ancestor eating certain foods would help their descendants metabolisms deal with those foods. After all, back in Medieval times if a person could not eat the food they died, and if they could eat the food but it made them sick then they would not raise many children. So, most of us are descended from people who did well on the kind of foods that were available in that part of the world.


Exactly, plus the vitamins and minerals in the soil where they grew up made a big difference. But you can also have a genetic mutation which in my case means I don't create enough lipase to fully digest red meat. I seem to be the only 1 in my immediate family that has had all the health problems, but both of my brothers died rather young, so maybe they just reacted differently than I did.

The genes from your mother and grandmother seem to be more important than on your father's side. That's because mitochondria only comes from the mother.


----------



## altair

I've been reconverting myself to have both better habits and body condition. I am 5'7.5 and was 154 as of last night (a day late to weigh in, oops). It's winter here but I try to run 2 miles outside as often as I can. I don't believe in fad diets, just eating less crap, eating less in general and when crap is eaten, burning it off. 

In addition to running, I like walks and have recently picked up yoga.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

January 8, 146 pounds, darn it. I stopped drinking alcohol a few days ago, but that certainly didn't help yet. 
I'm not HEAVY at 5'4", but I'm fluffier than I want to be.


----------



## newfieannie

I put on a couple lbs in the last month also because I haven't been able to move very fast with the bad hip. I'm taking PT on it and this has been my best day I must have made 50 trips up and downstairs storing all my xmas stuff away and I haven't been moving slow either. I ate some fudge and stuff during xmas also. that's finished now. I'm back to veggies,fruit etc. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

I've lost 24 lbs in three weeks doing keto and moderate exercise. I drink nothing but water. I feel so much better and have more energy.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm back to just water also. what I do when I want to lose a few extra lbs is to write down every morsel I put into my mouth however small. even a few raisins. you'd be surprised how the lbs roll off. works for me anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

newfieannie said:


> I'm back to just water also. what I do when I want to lose a few extra lbs is to write down every morsel I put into my mouth however small. even a few raisins. you'd be surprised how the lbs roll off. works for me anyway. ~Georgia


I have to do the same thing to hold myself accountable


----------



## Terri

WOW!

I felt out of sorts yesterday and so instead of my usual home cooking I just heated up some TV dinners. I DID count the calories, but do you know the SALT in those things made me gain a pound overnight?????? 

Today I am back on my usual home cooking, and I expect the water weight will be gone in a day or two. Tonight I will have baked pork, a small dish of noodles, and plenty of raw vegetable strips.


----------



## Oregon1986

Terri said:


> WOW!
> 
> I felt out of sorts yesterday and so instead of my usual home cooking I just heated up some TV dinners. I DID count the calories, but do you know the SALT in those things made me gain a pound overnight??????
> 
> Today I am back on my usual home cooking, and I expect the water weight will be gone in a day or two. Tonight I will have baked pork, a small dish of noodles, and plenty of raw vegetable strips.


Yeah there are crazy amounts of salt in frozen meals. Even the ones that are supposedly good for you


----------



## MoonRiver

I just had an idea and think I will try it out. The scale has been moving the wrong way because the unrelenting hunger came back. I'm eating on plan, just eating way to much higher carb stuff.

My idea is to eat on a schedule instead of when I am hungry. What I want to try to do is to eat before I get hungry and see if that will prevent these hunger pangs I have been having. I feel hungry and eat, but still feel hungry and eat some more.

I'm thinking that if I eat before I get too hungry and eat on a schedule, I might have a better shot at sticking to plan and not over eating!


----------



## newfieannie

I don't think that will help but it's up to you. lots of little things you can do. sip on water with a touch of lemon. suck on one of those peppermint gobsmackers . don't chew them or they'll be gone too quickly. make your mind forget about food.

when I want something real bad like I want to lose these few lbs I packed on in Christmas I use visualization a lot. if you can do it, it certainly helps. what you visualize is your business. also put a brick wall in front of food(in your mind) and don't have too much food around. get rid of most carbs.(buns and bread and stuff) I got mine put down in the bottom of the freezer until my son shows up. 

I had my meal of fish and veggies around 5:30 yesterday and a mug of warm water before bedtime(got that from my sister) all I had for breakfast was a cup of coffee with a couple T cream. I wont have anything now except for water until around 6pm when I have my leftover fish(and what works for me i write it all down) I'm not feeling a bit hungry. I do have a large lemon drop in my mouth. that staves off hunger I think. Jmo though. you could find something else that works for you. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

MoonRiver said:


> My idea is to eat on a schedule instead of when I am hungry. What I want to try to do is to eat before I get hungry and see if that will prevent these hunger pangs I have been having. I feel hungry and eat, but still feel hungry and eat some more.
> 
> I'm thinking that if I eat before I get too hungry and eat on a schedule, I might have a better shot at sticking to plan and not over eating!


I did this for many years when I wanted to lose weight, and back then it worked for me, but now that I am a diabetic in my 60's it is suddenly not enough. And so I hang out here and try other techniques

At any rate, when I would eat my scheduled meals I would base the meal around a low-calorie protein, and then add a SMALL amount of carbs to it. I added non-starchy vegetables like bell peppers as I wanted them. 

Examples: breakfast might be one egg and one piece of toast for about 170 calories, lunch a turkey sandwich (because turkey is low-cal) and raw veggies. And, fish and one potato for dinner always did well for me. Etc, 

And if I got hungry between meals I would sternly limit myself to 3-5 saltine crackers.


----------



## reneedarley

A carrot between meals is best for me


----------



## lmrose

I was skinny growing up and all that changed after having four babies in five years between 20 and 25 years. I have struggled not to gain weight ever since. So here I am more than 50 years later still fighting the battle. I lost twenty pounds last year by just watching my diet and walking and riding a bicycle some times. I have to watch my blood sugar so have to be careful not to eat sweets. I don't eat meat as I have a problem digesting it. We raise our vegetables and they are delicious!! There in is the problem! I just enjoy good food. Now I am well into my 73rd year heading to 74 my body has slowed down and doesn't need as much food as when I was working harder. 

Now my husband is small with an extremely fast metabolism . He has to eat a lot to keep from losing weight so I am always baking and cooking for him. My problem is a lack of impulse control. I smell something good and want to nibble! Over the holidays we were with his family a lot and all those potluck meals were delicious and I ate too much and gained five pounds! Now I am struggling to lose that five before going lower. 

I will start tomorrow Sunday the 12th of January and track what I eat so not to over eat. I also will track how much water I drink each day as I don't drink as much as I should if I don't keep track. 

I saw a picture of my ancestors going back to the 1800's. All the women were round and fat!! That tells me heredity is against me! I had a half-sister I didn't really know but saw her picture and she wasn't over weight. But my other two sisters both died of cancer, one over weight and one not. One was 61 yrs and the other 52 yrs. 

Right now I weigh 210 pounds and am 5ft 5 inches and shrinking! I was 5ft 7 1/2 inches when I was young. The shorter I become the fatter I look as it distributes differently. Anyway I never have told anyone my weight because I feel guilty and here I am telling the world and hope some accountability will help me to have some restraint. Have a good day and I will check in in a week and tell if I have loss anything besides height! Have a good day!


----------



## light rain

If you like pickled veggies, cut up some onions and cukes and put them in a glass jar with some apple cider vinegar and maple syrup. You could always add cooked pintos or garbanzo beans and let them sit a couple of days. No salt added. See if the next day after eating some your bs isn't down 20 to 40 pts.


----------



## VICKI1

My week was good but my weekend was not. I ate Lot's of salty things and drank soda. I lost 1 lbs but figured I should have done much better if I had not gotten to the weekend. That was my stress eating time. I too try to track my meals but if I get off track its hard to get back on. I hope it's a good week for all of us trying to get healthier!


----------



## gleepish

We stopped buying bread, pasta and potatoes a few years ago. I won't lie... it's been hard! Some days I would commit murder for a bowl of mashed taters... and on those days, I do indulge in a small portion. We also stopped buying soda and eating processed foods-nothing out of a box. Well, mostly nothing out of a box. I do use a gravy mix once in a while. I found that cutting those things, and eating a 'lower carb' diet has helped me maintain my weight and with the help of a food tracker and just a bit of exercise I'm now actually loosing a bit (finally!) I've lost about 2 or 3 pounds so far this year, I try not to get on a scale more than once a week or I just get frustrated.


----------



## MoonRiver

I regained 3 lbs, so after 2 weeks only down 2 lbs.


----------



## Cabin Fever

gleepish said:


> We stopped buying bread, pasta and potatoes a few years ago. I won't lie... it's been hard! Some days I would commit murder for a bowl of mashed taters... and on those days, I do indulge in a small portion. We also stopped buying soda and eating processed foods-nothing out of a box. Well, mostly nothing out of a box. I do use a gravy mix once in a while. I found that cutting those things, and eating a 'lower carb' diet has helped me maintain my weight and with the help of a food tracker and just a bit of exercise I'm now actually loosing a bit (finally!) I've lost about 2 or 3 pounds so far this year, I try not to get on a scale more than once a week or I just get frustrated.


It is interesting what works for different people. We stopped buying meat, eggs, dairy, cheese, processed oils, etc. two years ago. Our diet is high in plant-based proteins and carbs (including whole-grain pastas, whole-grain bread, and potatoes). I've lost 80 pounds in those two years.


----------



## gleepish

Cabin Fever said:


> It is interesting what works for different people. We stopped buying meat, eggs, dairy, cheese, processed oils, etc. two years ago. Our diet is high in plant-based proteins and carbs (including whole-grain pastas, whole-grain bread, and potatoes). I've lost 80 pounds in those two years.


That's awesome--Congratulations!! And it is odd how we differ in so many ways! We also don't eat hydrogenated oils--fry in lard and use real butter, eat real cheese (no 'cheese products') and drink whole milk! I've seen people make that same change and their cholesterol goes through the roof while my DH has been taken off all blood pressure and cholesterol medication.


----------



## Cabin Fever

gleepish said:


> That's awesome--Congratulations!! And it is odd how we differ in so many ways! We also don't eat hydrogenated oils--fry in lard and use real butter, eat real cheese (no 'cheese products') and drink whole milk! I've seen people make that same change and their cholesterol goes through the roof while my DH has been taken off all blood pressure and cholesterol medication.


My physicians also took me off of all the medications that I was taking, which included 2 meds for blood pressure, 1 med for cholesterol, and 2 meds for Type 2 diabetes. I am 66yo and not being on any meds is quite uncommon compared to that of my friends and family of the same age group.


----------



## gleepish

Cabin Fever said:


> My physicians also took me off of all the medications that I was taking, which included 2 meds for blood pressure, 1 med for cholesterol, and 2 meds for Type 2 diabetes. I am 66yo and not being on any meds is quite uncommon compared to that of my friends and family of the same age group.


WOO HOO! Congratulations--that is HUGE!!


----------



## doozie

I half heartedly wanted to do the challenge a few months ago, the holidays came, my son came home, we all indulged to excess.
I'm back in for the challenge. I stepped on the scale and I know the extra weight is not healthy. I have no excuse not to do this.

I know my faults, and it's second helpings, sweets and after dinner snacking to actually eating what can be considered an extra meal at times.
It took about 5 full glasses of water last night after dinner to replace my cravings, but I did it!
The weird thing is, I am not really hungry after dinner, I eat just because....
I'll also be doing some things such as cutting out cream in my tea, spray "butter" instead of slathering the real thing on, lettuce wraps for sandwiches instead of my beloved rolls, actually portioning my meals and other slight changes. Little things can make a big difference.


----------



## Cabin Fever

For anyone interested in a free weight loss webinar:
https://www.forksoverknives.com/web...mpaign=1.9.2020+Anthony+Lim+Webinar#gs.s7bctz


----------



## MichaelZ

I have posted this before but will repeat for some that have not seen this. My diet is for the most part gluten, dairy, and meat free, although I do eat some venison.

Breakfast: Oatmeal with Chia, fruit, and almond milk

Snack: Banana/ginger root/almond milk/water smoothie with peanut butter.

Lunch and Dinner: Salad made of spinach, kale, peppers, onions, apple, mushrooms, tomatoes, pepper & curry, olive oil (1 1/2 TB), and cider vineager (1 1/2TB). Brown rice and black beans and I put hot sauce on as well. Water or juice made from carrots/celery/apple/ginger/beet. 

Before bed Snack: Oatmeal with chia, ginger and almond milk.

In the course of a week I consume about 5 bags of spinach, 2 bags of kale, 2 bags of small peppers, 4 onions, 7 apples, 7 or 8 bananas, 1 1/2 pound of ginger root, beets, and celery, 1 gallon on almond milk, and about 2/3 of a large container of oatmeal,with all but the ginger coming from ALDI. Also a large bag of frozen fruit and 3 beets. Also rice and beans. 

I have prostate cancer. That is the motivation. After an initial weight loss of about 10 pounds, my weight has stayed almost exactly the same for 3 years. The only fluctuation may be a loss if I am doing some very strenuous tasks around the house, in which case I have to increase the amount of rice and beans. I supplement with iron and B vitamins. Also take D, ginger, and turmeric supplements. I make the lunch and dinner at the same time and sometimes even make 2 days worth of the salads. On Sunday morning I make almond and brown rice flour pancakes for a change of pace. I have some honey and maple syrup, but in moderation. If I "cheat" on this, like eat some goody at a party, I limit to one, as opposed to sampling them all like I used to do.


----------



## Cabin Fever

MichaelZ said:


> I have posted this before but will repeat for some that have not seen this. My diet is for the most part gluten, dairy, and meat free, although I do eat some venison.
> 
> Breakfast: Oatmeal with Chia, fruit, and almond milk
> 
> Snack: Banana/ginger root/almond milk/water smoothie with peanut butter.
> 
> Lunch and Dinner: Salad made of spinach, kale, peppers, onions, apple, mushrooms, tomatoes, pepper & curry, olive oil (1 1/2 TB), and cider vineager (1 1/2TB). Brown rice and black beans and I put hot sauce on as well. Water or juice made from carrots/celery/apple/ginger/beet.
> 
> Before bed Snack: Oatmeal with chia, ginger and almond milk.
> 
> In the course of a week I consume about 5 bags of spinach, 2 bags of kale, 2 bags of small peppers, 4 onions, 7 apples, 7 or 8 bananas, 1 1/2 pound of ginger root, beets, and celery, 1 gallon on almond milk, and about 2/3 of a large container of oatmeal,with all but the ginger coming from ALDI. Also a large bag of frozen fruit and 3 beets. Also rice and beans.
> 
> I have prostate cancer. That is the motivation. After an initial weight loss of about 10 pounds, my weight has stayed almost exactly the same for 3 years. The only fluctuation may be a loss if I am doing some very strenuous tasks around the house, in which case I have to increase the amount of rice and beans. I supplement with iron and B vitamins. Also take D, ginger, and turmeric supplements. I make the lunch and dinner at the same time and sometimes even make 2 days worth of the salads. On Sunday morning I make almond and brown rice flour pancakes for a change of pace. I have some honey and maple syrup, but in moderation. If I "cheat" on this, like eat some goody at a party, I limit to one, as opposed to sampling them all like I used to do.


Excellent!


----------



## MoonRiver

Week 3: No weight loss, no weight gain. Still just 2 lbs down after 3 weeks.


----------



## VICKI1

-1 this morning....I've got to get tougher on this. I think I need to get outside and do more.


----------



## Terri

VICKI1 said:


> -1 this morning....I've got to get tougher on this. I think I need to get outside and do more.


Me too. I am no longer losing a bit!


----------



## lmrose

lmrose said:


> I was skinny growing up and all that changed after having four babies in five years between 20 and 25 years. I have struggled not to gain weight ever since. So here I am more than 50 years later still fighting the battle. I lost twenty pounds last year by just watching my diet and walking and riding a bicycle some times. I have to watch my blood sugar so have to be careful not to eat sweets. I don't eat meat as I have a problem digesting it. We raise our vegetables and they are delicious!! There in is the problem! I just enjoy good food. Now I am well into my 73rd year heading to 74 my body has slowed down and doesn't need as much food as when I was working harder.
> 
> Now my husband is small with an extremely fast metabolism . He has to eat a lot to keep from losing weight so I am always baking and cooking for him. My problem is a lack of impulse control. I smell something good and want to nibble! Over the holidays we were with his family a lot and all those potluck meals were delicious and I ate too much and gained five pounds! Now I am struggling to lose that five before going lower.
> 
> I will start tomorrow Sunday the 12th of January and track what I eat so not to over eat. I also will track how much water I drink each day as I don't drink as much as I should if I don't keep track.
> 
> I saw a picture of my ancestors going back to the 1800's. All the women were round and fat!! That tells me heredity is against me! I had a half-sister I didn't really know but saw her picture and she wasn't over weight. But my other two sisters both died of cancer, one over weight and one not. One was 61 yrs and the other 52 yrs.
> 
> Right now I weigh 210 pounds and am 5ft 5 inches and shrinking! I was 5ft 7 1/2 inches when I was young. The shorter I become the fatter I look as it distributes differently. Anyway I never have told anyone my weight because I feel guilty and here I am telling the world and hope some accountability will help me to have some restraint. Have a good day and I will check in in a week and tell if I have loss anything besides height! Have a good day!



It has been a week and I have not lost a single pound but neither have I gained! What I have discovered about myself is (1) I taste food while cooking which adds extra calories. Now I am conscious of doing it I am trying to stop myself. I don't use recipes and do cook from scratch so it is hard to not taste test!. I add a hundred calories a day just for tasting! (2) I set a goal of 1,200 calories a day and write down every thing I eat and the calorie count. That way I can look at the chart during the day and realize exactly how much I am eating. (3) I write down every time I drink a glass of water and was surprised I wasn't getting enough. I aim for 8 glasses of water a day. (4) I have to resist chocolate because I am a chocoholic. One piece is never enough and this week I ate six one after the other when offered them !! (5) I don't get enough exercise in winter as I don't go walking outside when it is icy. So I have started walking from one end of our trailer to the opposite end and measured my steps. I have to walk 150 times to go a mile! I walked 50 times so didn't even make a half mile. I need to listen to music or something as that was the most boring walking I have ever done! Then my cat started running along side me but he quit after ten laps! This week has to be better! Hope everyone else is doing better!


----------



## lmrose

Cabin Fever said:


> It is interesting what works for different people. We stopped buying meat, eggs, dairy, cheese, processed oils, etc. two years ago. Our diet is high in plant-based proteins and carbs (including whole-grain pastas, whole-grain bread, and potatoes). I've lost 80 pounds in those two years.


Good for you losing 80 lbs. I read on the internet today about processed oils not being good for health. It says they cause weight gain and other problems. It targeted soy bean oil in-particular and corn oil. We don't eat meat but do eat eggs. Haven't had much milk since not having goats and eat only a little cheese and eat whole grains.


----------



## gleepish

I sort of .... gave up. tracking foods was becoming a chore. Having to create a 'recipe' in the app, then figure how many servings etc. etc just I could use real food instead of packaged foods... It became a pain. Plus, DH evidently has an issue with alcohol sugars and they just don't agree with him, so no more sugar substitutes for us. Which is ok, because I don't have a real strong sweet tooth, but it was nice to have brownies or a cake once in a while. I do need to get more active and I can make excuses and say that my MS makes that difficult, which it does, but ultimately I'm just too lazy. So I guess I'll continue what I've been doing, no potatoes or pasta (except once a month for each), limited bread consumption and keep going forward.  If nothing else, Spring is coming and I'll be able to get out of the house a bit more!!


----------



## Danaus29

Well, I have gained 3 pounds in as many months. Waist measurement is the same, but the weight is up. A lot is probably this horrid virus, carbonated beverages seem to be the only thing that cuts the mucus. Water has been making me nauseous and even tea isn't soothing my dry throat. Haven't even been doing my stretches since I still have trouble breathing.

But eventually I will kick this stuff and get back to work.

On the plus side, I can now carry a 20 pound bag of feed to the shed in the back yard again.


----------



## lmrose

Danaus29 said:


> Well, I have gained 3 pounds in as many months. Waist measurement is the same, but the weight is up. A lot is probably this horrid virus, carbonated beverages seem to be the only thing that cuts the mucus. Water has been making me nauseous and even tea isn't soothing my dry throat. Haven't even been doing my stretches since I still have trouble breathing.
> 
> But eventually I will kick this stuff and get back to work.
> 
> On the plus side, I can now carry a 20 pound bag of feed to the shed in the back yard again.


Danaus; Sorry to hear you have a virus causing mucus. I use just a little salt ( not too much because it will burn if you do) stirred in warm water and squirt it up my nose with a baby nasal bulb syringe. It makes a mess when it clears out the mucus but gives relief to me. You must be doing something right that you can now carry a 20 lb bag of feed around. Good for you!


----------



## Danaus29

Only 20 pounds is terribly disappointing to me because I previously was able to carry 50 pound bags for about 50 feet.

Does that salt water trick work if the mucus is hanging between your sinuses and the back of the throat? That's where this is and sometimes it feels like it's trying to suffocate me.


----------



## gleepish

Danaus29 said:


> Only 20 pounds is terribly disappointing to me because I previously was able to carry 50 pound bags for about 50 feet.
> 
> Does that salt water trick work if the mucus is hanging between your sinuses and the back of the throat? That's where this is and sometimes it feels like it's trying to suffocate me.


When I have that I eat a piece of the crispiest crunchiest fried chicken I can find... The mechanics of why it works isn't pretty, but for me it tends to do the job--at least for the back of the throat.


----------



## Terri

It is day 26 and I have lost not quite 5 pounds, which for me is pretty good.

I have to reduce calories slowly as I must also reduce my diabetes meds to match the calories that I am eating as I am prone to low blood sugar It is worth it though: My pants are fitting me better, and on the whole I am pleased: I would like to stay on the diet until I have lost a total of 15 pounds.

There was one discouraging bit where I started GAINING weight, which was confusing because I was eating fewer calories still. But there it was on the scale, so I started looking at my salt intake which had only risen a bit. So I was confused until one day I stepped off of the scale and then stepped right back on. Eureka! I had gained a full pound in 15 seconds time! So now I have a new scale and I am feeling much less discouraged. I really HAD hit a plateau, but, I had not gained any weight. A plateau I can live with for however long it lasts

I will continue this diet next month as well if I can: I would like to continue until my SHIRTS fit me better to match the better fit of my pants!


----------



## MoonRiver

Good job Terri.

I think my scales give a false reading sometimes too. I think I have had them for about 10 years, so maybe time for a new one.


----------



## VICKI1

I stayed the same??? I don't eat or drink sugar. If I get a craving for sweets I eat an apple. I eat very little bread. I do eat crackers and even the whole wheat have flour so I've stopped them. I have one cup of coffee each day and I do foo-foo stuff in it and I was reading that this morning it has sugar..so that stops today. I have water with me and that is what I drink all day. We've had alot of rain so I go out to do chores and that's about it out side so I still think I'm not moving enough. I sit 9 hours at a desk. I hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## emdeengee

Danaus29 said:


> Well, I have gained 3 pounds in as many months. Waist measurement is the same, but the weight is up. A lot is probably this horrid virus, carbonated beverages seem to be the only thing that cuts the mucus. Water has been making me nauseous and even tea isn't soothing my dry throat. Haven't even been doing my stretches since I still have trouble breathing.
> 
> But eventually I will kick this stuff and get back to work.
> 
> On the plus side, I can now carry a 20 pound bag of feed to the shed in the back yard again.



What about carbonated water? It might cut the mucus without the calories or artificial sweeteners. 

Over a year ago I started drinking ginger ale to help with nausea and gained 9 pounds in that time. This was due to the sugar in the drink and possibly also due to a steroid that is part of my cancer protocol. However I don't like to use the steroid as an excuse because you are warned that your appetite might increase so I was aware and just dealt with the added hunger. Not such a hardship. 

I stopped with the ginger ale at the end of November and just cut about a quarter of my normal portions (except at Christmas of course) and have now lost the 9 pounds. Soda is really bad for weight gain. Even the fake stuff.


----------



## Danaus29

I had straight carbonated water once. I'd rather choke on the mucus!

I'm trying to get back to drinking more water and less soda. About 5 years ago I dropped all soda except one drink a day (used to be that was about all I drank, I often went thru a 2 liter a day. Never had a weight problem then) and gained 20 pounds in a couple months.


----------



## lmrose

Last week was my second week watching what I eat and writing everything down. It was a week of ups and downs because the more I try not to eat the more I want to eat! Sunday and Monday I was over my 1200 calories per day but ate less on Tuesday and Wednesday. The only thing I eliminated from my diet was butter. By Saturday I had lost 3 lbs! That was not expected !! Today is Tuesday and I only had a 1000 calories today but that only balances out Sunday and Monday when I went a bit over. I still struggle with wanting chocolate especially if I get upset! The remainder of this week I will try to stay between a 1000 and 1200 calories and hope for the best. I am drinking my 8 glasses of water each day. It helps to drink water when the cravings start.


----------



## Terri

I am down another half pound: I have done well for me! I do not lose weight easily
It is snowing today, again, and my sugar - free cocoa recipe is as follows:

Use the microwave to boil a tablespoon or 2 of water. Mix a heaping teaspoon of straight cocoa in until it dissolves: be patient. Add milk and heat in microwave until it is hot but NOT boiling. Then add a packet or 2 of nutrasweet and stir and drink

There are 15 calories in the cocoa, and then there is the calories in the milk.


----------



## kinderfeld

Danaus29 said:


> Only 20 pounds is terribly disappointing to me because I previously was able to carry 50 pound bags for about 50 feet.
> 
> Does that salt water trick work if the mucus is hanging between your sinuses and the back of the throat? That's where this is and sometimes it feels like it's trying to suffocate me.


Try one of these.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/NeilMed-...MI34W-y-aq5wIVzZyzCh0sdwoFEAQYAyABEgJ3bvD_BwE


----------



## Tantrioctavia

101pigs said:


> Only time i weigh is when the nurse weighs me about every 3-4 mos. at the doctors office. My weight stays about what it should be. I do eat a bit less then i use to. I don't work as much either. 3 good meals a day. A few snacks after 8pm.  till 12 midnight.
> I really enjoy meat and potato,s at night. Bacon and eggs in the morning. Mostly a bowel of soup at noon.


----------

